# 94 Altima dist. cap



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

I just bought NGK plugs and dist. cap and rotor. Is it as easy to replace the dist. cap as it looks- just unscrew old cap and put rotor and cap on. After doing this, i should put new wires on. Any ones better than others or should I return to Nissan and buy theirs. I also asked sevice advisor if I should replace front O2 sensor and he said not to and only change if the check engine light is on which it isn't. The car has 99,000 miles.

Thanks, PatM


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

yes it is easy to replace the rotor and cap. jus take out the 2 screws pop the cap off and then there is 1 screw on the rotor button jus unscrew that and put your new 1 on. and if your not going for any aftermarket stuff jus go for stock wires.


----------

